# HTML5 CSS3 Photo Portfolio output for iPhone/iPad



## tsangwailam (Oct 6, 2010)

[img width=6'' height=342]http://digicrafts.com.hk/components/assets/product/lrproduct/LRPhotoPortfolio/description.jpg[/img]

HTML5/CSS3 Photo Portfolio is a plug-ins for Adobe Lightroom. It features for making photo portfolio which can view on modern desktop and mobile browser. No Flash plugins is needed. Professional photographers can make their own portfolio which can view on different mobile device and desktop. With extremely "easy-to-use" interface, just a few click to create the portfolio instantly. 

*Seamless Suport for iPhone/iPad and HTML browser*
Photo portfolio is designed to work with Safari in iOS device such as iPhone and iPad. Also work will modern desktop browser such as Firefox, Chrome, IE8. No plugins needed.


*Auto layout detection for mobile device*
Photo portfolio support auto layout for iOS device. The layout wil adjust when device orientation changed. The layout is optimzied for mobile screen resolution and touch control.


*3D Slide Show*
The gallery included slide show feature which allow the automatic slide show with 3D transition effect* such as 3D cube /3D swap transition. (* 3D transition only support on Safari browser in desktop, iPhone or iPad. Only 2D effect supported on other browsers.)

And more features.Visit the product information site for more details.
http://www.digicrafts.com.hk/components/LightroomPhotoPortfolio


----------



## tsangwailam (Oct 22, 2010)

New Version Updated.

- Add Navigation Button
- New option to disable thumbnail
- Support Windows7+IE8


----------

